# Emailbenachrichtigung



## Dok (6. Dezember 2003)

Nachdem es immer wieder gewünscht wurde habe ich mich mal dran gesetzt. Es ist jetzt auch bei Schnellantworten möglich die Emailbenachrichtigung zu aktivieren!

Ich bin jetzt dabei die ganzen kleinen Änderungen schon einmal einzubringen. Ich denke das ich dann Anfang der kommenden Woche das ganze Update einspielen werde....

Dafür wird es dann allerdings eine (wenn auch kurze) Downtime geben. Mann kann vieles vorbereiten aber das umbauen der Datenbänke wird nicht während des Betriebs erfolgen!


----------



## rob (6. Dezember 2003)

super gemacht dok!!!
danke dir.....freu mich schon auf alles neue....lg rob


----------



## Kunze (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dok!

Einfach :m . #h


----------



## theactor (6. Dezember 2003)

HI,

was bedeutet das denn genau (dummfrag)? Dass ich eMailNachricht  bekomme wenn auf das Thema geantwortet wird? Also sozusagen ein MiniAbo per eMail  des Themas?

Grüße,
theactor #h


----------



## Dok (6. Dezember 2003)

Ja genau!


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Dezember 2003)

Spitze Dok.#6


----------

